# can white GSD's be reg w/ AKC



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

The lady we got Zeva from claimed that she doesn't have papers because her grandfather from her fathers side was white and they couldn't get papers on him. Dad was a black and tan and mom a red and black. 

Supposedly mom was reg w/ the AKC. I'm gonna call her and try to get her name and do they have numbers? I know really nothing about this. 

Thanks


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, white German Shepherds can be registered. 
(at least as of today!)


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Hummmmm..... I don't know how old the Gfather was... maybe that's why?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Of course they can be registered with the AKC. They have been for many, many years as GSDs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can't get papers for her then get an ILP number for her through the AKC. You can do compete in everything except confirmation with that.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessThe lady we got Zeva from claimed that she doesn't have papers because her grandfather from her fathers side was white and they couldn't get papers on him. Dad was a black and tan and mom a red and black.
> 
> Supposedly mom was reg w/ the AKC. I'm gonna call her and try to get her name and do they have numbers? I know really nothing about this.
> 
> Thanks


WGSDs have always been eligible for registration with AKC, however, they're disqualified from being shown in the conformation ring. 

You can get an AKC PAL/ILP number for your pup which will enable you to be able to show Zeva in all performance venues open to the GSD.
http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm

It's possible that the breeder of Zeva's WGSD grandfather withheld his AKC papers, or that one of grandpa's relatives wasn't registered.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks. It's very apparent to me that this lady was a BYB. I thought at first she got the pup and then didn't have the time because she was taking in her sick aunt. 

Then she told me after we had Zeva that she had always had her, which means she had a littler. Said Zeva was one of 8. She's a fantastic pup, great temperament and doesn't appear to have any aggression in her at all. 

She's such a good doggie that I'd like to see if i can get her reg to represent the breed. Does that make sense? \

Do both parents need to be reg for her to get her papers or only one?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddess...
> She's such a good doggie that I'd like to see if i can get her reg to represent the breed. Does that make sense? \
> 
> Do both parents need to be reg for her to get her papers or only one?


If you and Zeva want to represent the breed in performanc venues, sure it makes a lot of sense. And as mentioned in several messages, you can do this by registering her via the PAL/ILP. But you can't show her in conformation with the PAL/ILP type registration.

Both parents need to be registered with AKC for an offspring to be eligible for AKC registration.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, a White German Shepherd CAN be registered with the AKC but only if BOTH of it's parents were registered with the AKC or another recognized registry.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, thank you. This helps a lot!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Is proof of spay/neuter still required "do" an AKC PAL/ILP? It has been a long time since I have done one. There was the form to fill out, pictures to submit and a vet verification of reproductive status the last time I did it.
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege (click here) for explanation.

Click here for registration forms.. they do have to be spayed/neutered


----------

